# Tile Talk: Is grout a dirty word?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

"Patent Pending"


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

CO762 said:


> ....or part of the reason is your country isn't flooded with illegals 10 deep offering to work for $8/hr.
> 
> What's it like to actually live in a country?


 
Not too many illegals, but we still have hacks that work cheap!!


----------



## SaniGLAZE (Apr 2, 2012)

You are absolutely right. Tile and grout isn’t always destined to lose its aesthetic appeal, especially if it is properly installed and sealed or restored and protected with a nonporous shield. You can tell your customers that the grout, thanks to nonporous grout overlays, is no longer an issue. Nonporous grout overlays eliminate porosity, which is why all those nasty contaminants get embedded in the grout joints, and they last longer, look better and require less maintenance than sealers. If you prefer the lighter colors, light gray, cream or beige tones work well to hide dirt. For those who tend to neglect cleaning, darker colors may be a better choice.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

SaniGLAZE said:


> You are absolutely right. Tile and grout isn’t always destined to lose its aesthetic appeal, especially if it is properly installed and sealed or restored and protected with a nonporous shield. You can tell your customers that the grout, thanks to nonporous grout overlays, is no longer an issue. Nonporous grout overlays eliminate porosity, which is why all those nasty contaminants get embedded in the grout joints, and they last longer, look better and require less maintenance than sealers. If you prefer the lighter colors, light gray, cream or beige tones work well to hide dirt. For those who tend to neglect cleaning, darker colors may be a better choice.


It appears you are in the grout restoration business?? So, you think we should all use Portland based crap, but never fear, you can come and charge more to cover it up? 

Why not use good grout in the first place?
I'm pretty certain the extra cost to go to epoxy or urethane in the initial install would be cheaper than doing it on the cheap, then having you come in to cover it up.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Oh, and this post is two years old!!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

All I have suggested since I began using stain proof grouts is epoxy grout. I carry around a ball of Spectralock color Latte, and I show it to the customer.they can't believe is grout. I tell then to dip in oil or wine.. SOLD !!! 

On the cold part, I suggest heat mats, but mainly of the heat benefits during summer and how much they will save on their AC . 
For the cold weather " some beautiful rugs will work great, and most important a living room with tile can be very low maintenance "..

SOLD !! 

To the Mexican that can sell fire in hell .


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is !!


I wasn't even born yet


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> All I have suggested since I began using stain proof grouts is epoxy grout. I carry around a ball of Spectralock color Latte, and I show it to the customer.they can't believe is grout. I tell then to dip in oil or wine.. SOLD !!!
> 
> On the cold part, I suggest heat mats, but mainly of the heat benefits during summer and how much they will save on their AC .
> For the cold weather " some beautiful rugs will work great, and most important a living room with tile can be very low maintenance "..
> ...


That Job looks like Fun sir!!! I def need to take some classes with you… Hey I can be a free helper, hahahahha.. Make that 2 MEX-I-CAN's that can sell fire in hell… Eddie


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know it Eddie.. 

Lol !


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> All I have suggested since I began using stain proof grouts is epoxy grout. I carry around a ball of Spectralock color Latte, and I show it to the customer.they can't believe is grout. I tell then to dip in oil or wine.. SOLD !!!
> 
> On the cold part, I suggest heat mats, but mainly of the heat benefits during summer and how much they will save on their AC .
> For the cold weather " some beautiful rugs will work great, and most important a living room with tile can be very low maintenance "..
> ...


That's ****in beautiful!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> All I have suggested since I began using stain proof grouts is epoxy grout. I carry around a ball of Spectralock color Latte, and I show it to the customer.they can't believe is grout. I tell then to dip in oil or wine.. SOLD !!!
> 
> On the cold part, I suggest heat mats, but mainly of the heat benefits during summer and how much they will save on their AC .
> For the cold weather " some beautiful rugs will work great, and most important a living room with tile can be very low maintenance "..
> ...


Damn that floor is incredible, next tile guy I hire will be a Mexican!:thumbup:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.. It was a pain in my **s,, but everyone walked away unharmed


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gonna cut,copy,paste, it and say that I did it......jester


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny.. 

I would do that also


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> All I have suggested since I began using stain proof grouts is epoxy grout. I carry around a ball of Spectralock color Latte, and I show it to the customer.they can't believe is grout. I tell then to dip in oil or wine.. SOLD !!!
> 
> On the cold part, I suggest heat mats, but mainly of the heat benefits during summer and how much they will save on their AC .
> For the cold weather " some beautiful rugs will work great, and most important a living room with tile can be very low maintenance "..
> ...


You are a salesman to the end Orlando. Good for you for coming up with ways to show the customers how they will benefit. 

I used to work for Apple and their mantra was that if you take care of customers and get them what they need rather than what they think they need, the money will follow.


----------

